# Marilyn Manson



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

From the beginning, I always thought Manson was weird until I heard his music, since then I have been a big fan. Even with his new work, because he does not use the same kind of genre, he goes on with a different one. So the question is, do you like Old Manson, new Manson, or everything Manson? I personally like everything. Each song is poetic I believe.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 1, 2008)

He was at his best with Mechanical Animals, IMO. Nothing before or since (minus Beautiful People) has really matched that album, his more recent works especially. At some point he got caught up in some "I'm the god of goth" thing and got all pretentious and self-absorbed, and his music has really reflected that.


----------



## Shiriko (Aug 1, 2008)

Generally, with him, if it's original, I really don't dig it. =/ Only his remakes are really that great. I couldn't get into his regular stuff.


----------



## Aviiva (Aug 1, 2008)

i love MM, especially some of the songs on golden age of grotesque, "(S)aint, Use your fist and not your mouth, Better of two evils, This is the new shit and Mobscene"..  then again all of his albums have something to offer.


----------



## iBurro (Aug 1, 2008)

As a person he's fairly interesting (when he's comfortable/interested; I've seen a lot of interviews when he seemed bored or disinterested, and came off as boring.)

His music... isn't all that great. I like some of the remixes he's done, but that's about it. :>


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 1, 2008)

I still have a soft spot for MM, especially Holywood seeing as it was the first  CD I ever bought  . His new album wasn't that great though, like some songs  had potential but the wankering solo's and self absorbed lyrics killed them.  There were only a couple I really liked, if I remember right the last song was  my favourite.


----------



## PunkFurry (Aug 1, 2008)

What I think is interesting is that the polar opposite of Marilyn Manson, is Michelle Malkin...and they both have the same initials......Verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry interesting, very interesting indeed XD


----------



## Skullus (Aug 3, 2008)

I actually like everything Manson, both his remakes and his own work.


----------



## reddeath909 (Aug 4, 2008)

I like his music, but it's not my favourite
And I personally hate it when people think goths are obsessed with him.  Or connect school shootings to him.


----------



## Defender (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se1b3Vh_VhU

The Bloody Diapers :<


----------



## werewolfboy (Aug 4, 2008)

Im mostly a fan of his older work, including his Celebrity DeathMatch only song " Astonishing Panorama of the Endtimes".

Some of his newer stuff doesnt really appeal to me.


----------

